# January 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to January's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, vaygirl!*

vaygirl (10 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Creat (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Martinismommy (7 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

monroe0704 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

rlw (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

AngelicScars (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Jupiter (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettamaxx (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

naturegirl243 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

CodeRed (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Abby (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Cravenne (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Biomess (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

JD3P (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dukie1346 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jmtriro01 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LeroyTheBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

akjadestar (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tsuhei (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lilchiwolf (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MadMay (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Learn To Fly (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DTF (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

rogue619 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

cesitlie95 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

weluvbettas (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Imabee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Irish Dancing Man (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Ethan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kpullen89 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Duncan13 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

crowntail lover (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kholder (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

The Fighter (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

fishman12 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jessiepbg (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jeanclaudeasher (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Aluyasha (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

baylee767 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bloo97 (0 votes)


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Awe, thanks for the 2 who voted for my baby, RIP Indigo.
Martinnismommy, I just love that picture, everytime I see it it's just soooo cute looks like they love each other.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Darn, no votes.


But congrats to the winner!!

:nicefish:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

congrats to the winner!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Congrats Vaygirl, and thanks to whoever voted for Leander!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow three votes!Thanks people who voted for my little Dobby.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats Vaygirl!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats Vaygirl!!!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Thanks guys!  Logan should be very proud. It's all him. He's gorgeous.

I voted for Angelicscar's pic. I love it. It's like... "Huh? Oh HI!"


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

congrats vaygirl! there were some amazing photos this month! *claps*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

All beautiful bettas! Excelent job vaygirl!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Congrats to the winner! Thanks for the votes guys!


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats to the winner!!!

Just curious... I entered mine 2 months in a row and it has never been up to be voted for...... why?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats! I loved ALL of the photos this month. We have some cute bettas!


----------

